# VIV - Vivid Technology



## noirua (7 November 2007)

Information on the offer of Greenearth Energy shares can be found at:  http://www.greenearthenergy.com.au
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071105/pdf/315n11zks6c7rx.pdf


----------



## Caliente (7 November 2007)

hmm I'm interested, whats the deal with the company? Startup or already working on a project?

Solar/wind/biosomething 

edit - ah its just some geothermal licences. Nothing amazing. I'll see what happens after it lists.


----------



## gordon2007 (7 November 2007)

Looks interesting. Any long term target price? I've never got into an IPO before. Will have to do some reading tonight and maybe give it a small punt.


----------



## traderboy (28 February 2008)

A 20% fall in shares today, time to snap a few up for a quick sale soon after me thinks. Nothing big just a little dabble


----------



## grandia3 (13 February 2011)

price jump from a closing of 0.065 at 10/02/11 to 0.074 at 11/02/11
with 10,000 volume traded
is this an attempt to raise the price?


----------



## piggybank (14 January 2014)

I'm surprised non of the day traders have posted this already today - or was they hoping to keep it quiet

The news that caused the spike - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=GER&E=ASX&N=400916

Now this is what you call a candle - over 300%.


----------



## System (30 January 2017)

On January 16th, 2017, Greenearth Energy Limited (GER) changed its name and ASX code to Vivid Technology Limited (VIV).


----------



## pixel (30 January 2017)

System said:


> On January 16th, 2017, Greenearth Energy Limited (GER) changed its name and ASX code to Vivid Technology Limited (VIV).



The name change doesn't seem to make much of a difference: Slippery Slide continues.


----------



## verce (7 May 2017)

Vivid Technology looks forward to updating shareholders on a range of other new opportunities currently underway both domestically and internationally in the near future.

Commercialisation activities at NewCO2Fuels continue to make progress, including in respect of the upcoming commercialisation agreement with Sinopec Engineering (Group) Co Ltd. We anticipate further progress in this regard in the near term, whilst further partnership opportunities across *Europe* also continue to progress.

*Loans advanced to NCF Global Pty Ltd $139,801. - this is a good sign that commercialisation is still progressing. I expect this to happen in 2017.

The global industrial and commercial LED lighting market is expected to reach USD 165.91 billion by 2022, according to a new report by Grand View Research, Inc. High efficiency of LED lights combined with government regulations to ban incandescent lamps is estimated to drive demand over the forecast period.

Disclosure: Holding*


----------



## verce (7 May 2017)

- Selected as preferred supplier for Coca Cola Amatil. CCA is currently undergoing a a second cost optimisation program, targeting at least a further $100 million of savings to be delivered over three years. VIV Managing Director Samuel Marks says of the agreement: _"We look forward to continuing to work closely on opportunities across Amatil’s Australian-based industrial warehousing, manufacturing and commercial sites, to maximise energy saving opportunities"_

_- _VIV has developed a unique global leading lighting platform which is more cost-effective and energy efficient than other comparable systems. Partnership with CSIRO (https://www.csiro.au/en/Research/MF...onment/Coatings-and-surfaces/Fast-and-Furious)

- VIV is _"only product on the market capable of operating at such low temperatures"_ of extreme subzero temperatures of -45 degrees celsius. Asia’s premier logistics provider deployed this system on 3 April 2017 (see announcement)

- VIV management include Charles Macek (a director of Telstra from 2001-2009 and Wesfarmers from 2001-2014), Samuel Marks from General Electric and PwC, Mr Redmond with15+ years experience including work with Airbus, Boeing, GM Holden, Lockheed Martin and Northrop Grumman, and Urbain du Plessis who has worked on lighting for several Olympic venues and F1 Night Racing (holds plenty of patents).

- VIV received Westpac Business of Tomorrow award (independently assessed by Deloitte and chosen by a high profile judging panel including people from Westpac, Cochlear, IAG, Microsoft)

- Vivid Industrial also won the Frost & Sullivan Australia 2016 Growth Excellence in Smart Lighting Solutions Award. Previously awarded in 2015 to Philips Lighting (Philips market cap: ~$27 billion)

- VIV owns 33% of "NewCO2Fuels" (http://www.newco2fuels.co.il/) an Israeli start-up company formed to develop and commercialise an innovative system to profitably produce fuels from CO2 and water, using renewable high temperature heat from solar or excess heat from industry. Only Australian company in the last 35 years to establish a deal with the Weizmann Institute in Israel. This is a $1 Trillion+ accessible market. NCF entered into a term sheet with Sinopec (one of the worlds largest companies with reported revenues of US$447b) to commercialise for the Chinese market. Further progress expected near term, whilst further partnership opportunities across Europe also continue to progress.

- The global industrial and commercial LED lighting market is expected to reach USD $165 billion by 2022


----------



## verce (10 June 2017)

*This is fantastic and the timing could not be more perfect for a freshly cashed-up VIV.*

Finkel Report - released 9 June 2017:

http://www.environment.gov.au/syste...es/electricity-market-review-final-report.pdf













______________________________________________________________________________
*Big data and internet-of-things driving innovation and transforming energy use? Sounds familiar. Reminds me of Vivid Technology.*
______________________________________________________________________________















______________________________________________________________________________
*What else is in the Finkel Review of interest? I'm glad you asked.*
______________________________________________________________________________





______________________________________________________________________________
*That's a lot of electricity and emissions! Who could be up to the challenge of reducing energy requirements and emissions? Let's take a look at one of Vivid's recent presentations detailing their track record.*
______________________________________________________________________________










*_______________________________________________________________________*
*What else is in the Finkel review? I recommend reading the whole thing for yourself, but here are the choice excerpts:*
*_______________________________________________________________________*

_"REWARD CONSUMERS
Consumers are at the heart of our electricity system. The actions of consumers will_
_ be harnessed to improve the reliability and security of the electricity system and_
_ keep costs down. Consumers will be better informed and rewarded for managing_
_ their electricity demand. System upgrades and new generation will be achieved_
_ at lowest cost._

_LOWER EMISSIONS
The electricity sector will do its share to meet Australia’s commitment to reduce_
_ emissions. A long-term emissions reduction trajectory will encourage investment_
_ in system capabilities._

_A new Energy Security Board
A new Energy Security Board will drive the implementation of the blueprint on behalf of the Council of Australian Governments (COAG) Energy Council. It will have an Independent Chair and Deputy Chair appointed by the COAG Energy Council.

Some energy efficiency improvements can be delivered in the short-term. *In particular, large industrial energy savings projects to reduce electricity peak demand, or to reduce gas use to free it up for other uses, including electricity generation, could have strong reliability benefits in the short-term while also reducing the energy bills of large consumers.*

*Substantive opportunities have been identified in the large consumer sector for cost-effective investment in energy efficiency measures*. While the most energy-intensive users have a strong commercial incentive to manage energy closely, industrial energy users may not invest in these projects to the most efficient levels without some form of support or intervention because some of the benefits accrue to the wider energy system, for example through improved reliability.

Despite these existing programs, a large number of submissions called for more to be done on energy efficiency and *there appears to be considerable scope for greater use of energy efficiency to improve reliability, security and affordability."*_

*_______________________________________________________________________*
*Vivid has the track record and customer base and has been delivering these large industrial energy savings!*
*_______________________________________________________________________*







*_______________________________________________________________________*


----------



## verce (13 June 2017)

https://theconstantinvestor.com/turning-off-lights-goes-beyond-saving-money-creating-profit/

"It’s April the 12th 2017, I’m Alan Kohler at the Constant Investor dot com, and I’m about to speak to Sam Marks, the CEO of Vivid Technology, in which I’m an investor."

"The technology is made up of various different sensors. So we effectively get about *86 pieces of data per second out of every light fitting*. So we are able to monitor where and when people are going, on behalf of the customer, to only put the light where they need it, when they need it. So it’s really looking at saving any which way we can, to just give them the light they need."

"We can use a different array of sensors. Usually we will put in a *daylight* *sensor*. We can measure the daylight coming in to the space. We will have *motion* *sensors*, so we can understand where the forklifts are going, where the people are going, so that we can actually ensure that they have the light they need."

"We can have *temperature sensors*. *Infrared*. The list goes on. There is no shortage of type of sensors. It depends on what the facility is used for. *By the data coming through from those sensors, we can then measure and manage how much light we actually put out, which is only the amount required by the customer*, so that we are not using more light than we need. And so the lights are turned off when they are not required. And hence why we start to get fairly deep savings for our customers."

Disclosure: Holding


----------



## verce (5 November 2017)

*VIV* has some exciting news coming

Mkt cap ~$18 million
Orders received to date for delivery in the 2017/2018 financial year now total $4.3 million
Cash on hand of $1.5 million, plus short term revolving working capital facilities of up to $6.0m

Collaboration with CSIRO for the design and development of energy efficient light
[ Source: https://www.csiro.au/en/Research/MF...onment/Coatings-and-surfaces/Fast-and-Furious ]

A few examples:

Woolworths

Woolworths has quadrupled capital investment since last year in cutting energy usage and improving energy efficiency
The Woolworth's Larapinta Regional Distribution Centre located in Brisbane was upgraded by VIV
Despite the increased number of light points, the lights were able to achieve 74% energy saving compared to the previous design
After occupancy control sensing was incorporated, energy savings increased to 94%
[ Source: http://www.vividindustrial.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Vivid-CS-WW-Larapinta-web.pdf ]

Coca Cola Amatil

VIV was appointed as a preferred supplier by Coca Cola Amatil on 27 April 2017, following extensive efforts from both organisations proving the long term benefits of the VIV solution.






Honeywell






Honeywell (Market Cap ~$100 billion) & VIV sealed a 'major tech deal' for smart lighting on 20 June 2017
The MoU was entered into after a successful jaunt between the two companies supplied integrated solutions to complete Northern NSW Health and RMIT projects.

NewCO2Fuels

VIV owns 33% of "NewCO2Fuels" an Israeli start-up company that can profitably convert CO2 into fuel
A global CEO has been successfully selected in the US to expedite the commercialisation phase
NCF previously won a World Technology Network award for Energy, joining a list of past winners including Apple, Google, IBM, and Tesla.
NewCO2Fuels was named by the Australian Government as a future fuel in its Alternative Liquid Fuel Technology Assessment report
[ For more: http://www.newco2fuels.co.il/ ]

Board & Management:

*Chairman Charles Macek* has an executive career spanning over 30 years in financial services. He was an Independent Director with Telstra from 2001 - 2009, and Wesfarmers from 2001 - 2014.

*Chief Technology Officer Urbain du Plessis* has worked on lighting for several Olympic venues. Urbain has also designed & brought to market over 1000 products for multiple brands, in several countries, earning many awards and establishing new benchmarks in energy efficiency. He created and managed a new global business unit servicing the mining and heavy industrial sectors for Hella, as well as creating the performance specifications enabling F1 Grand Prix night racing.

*Head of Business Development and Strategy Sam Redmond* is an Aerospace Engineer has 15+ years of technical, commercial and advisory experience, across the aerospace, automotive, government and NGO sectors including work with Airbus, Boeing, GM Holden, Lockheed Martin and Northrop Grumman.

VIV are also presenting at the National Energy Efficiency Conference in 2 weeks which should help boost the share price.

https://twitter.com/EECouncil/status/926237613706620929

________________________________________________

Disclosure: Holding


----------



## verce (9 November 2017)

CSIRO gives a shout out.

The Low Emissions Technology Roadmap provides an independent, science-based analysis of the technology options in the energy sector that can *help Australia meet its 2030 emissions reduction target and create new opportunities for local industry*.

*The technologies are grouped according to a series of options or ‘pathways’ that the Australian Government could invest in.*

https://www.csiro.au/~/media/EF/Files/LowEmissionsTechnologyRoadmap-Technical-Report.pdf


----------



## verce (19 November 2017)

The winners of the National Energy Efficiency Awards 2017 will be unveiled at a memorable Gala Dinner on Monday 20 November (tomorrow night!) at Pullman Melbourne Albert Park, as part of the National Energy Efficiency Conference 2017.

I believe VIV will get at least one award for one of the following:

♦ Best Commercial Building Energy Efficiency Project

♦ Best Industrial Energy Efficiency Project

♦ Best Small Medium Enterprise Energy Efficiency Project

♦ Best 'Smart Energy' Project

♦ Best Innovation in Energy Efficiency

Why do I think this? Based on the exceptional results for major blue chip clients like Coca Cola, Woolworths and Mercedes Benz.

Good luck to all holders, and to the team at Vivid for their big night.


----------



## verce (20 November 2017)

verce said:


> The winners of the National Energy Efficiency Awards 2017 will be unveiled at a memorable Gala Dinner on Monday 20 November (tomorrow night!) at Pullman Melbourne Albert Park, as part of the National Energy Efficiency Conference 2017.
> 
> I believe VIV will get at least one award for one of the following:
> 
> ...




We won!

https://twitter.com/EECouncil/status/932542431098167296?s=17

Well done to the team at Vivid for this exceptional effort. People in attendance at the conference:

The Hon Josh Frydenberg MP, Federal Minister for Environment and Energy
The Hon Mark Butler MP, Federal Shadow Minister for Climate Change and Energy
Andrew McAllister, Californian Energy Commissioner, California Energy Commission
Chloe Munro, Former Chair, Clean Energy Regulator and Panel Member, Independent "Finkel" Review of the NEM
Vikas Ahuja, Head of Energy, Coles
Rosemary Sinclair, Chief Executive Officer, Energy Consumers Australia
Professor John Thwaites, Chair, Monash Sustainable Development Institute and ClimateWorks Australia


----------



## greggles (30 January 2018)

Vivid Technology out of the blocks quickly this morning after the release of their Quarterly Cash Flow Report.

Net operating cash flow of $2.4 million for the quarter was driven by strong growth in customer receipts ($4.8 million for the quarter) and led to a positive cumulative net operating cash flow of $0.7 million for the six months to 31 December 2017.

Now that VIV is cash flow positive with a foundation of strong growth underpinning it, there seems to be greater confidence is the company's future. The share price is up 2.9c to 7.4c so far this morning, a gain of 64.44%. It reached a high of 8.5c but has retreated a little as the profit takers took control at those levels.

Will be interesting to see whether the company can continue to see strong growth in the current quarter.


----------



## verce (30 January 2018)

This is just the beginning.


----------



## verce (3 February 2018)

https://smallcaps.com.au/stock-market-continues-perform-2018-reporting-season/

_"Notches on the belt of Vivid are a number bluechip clients including Coca-Cola Amatil, Woolworths, Stockland, Linfox and Dulux. With Vivid’s technology seemingly validated by such well regarded names, the tech company is poised to continue its growth in 2018."_


----------



## verce (19 March 2018)

What's planned for NCF in 2018 (based on the recent Alan Kohler interview)

http://www.newco2fuels.co.il/

Huge opportunity for hydrogen cars (which is of great interest to Japan) – the technology can make hydrogen out of the waste product of a power station for example.
We have huge gas deposits in Australia. When you drill a gas deposit, three things come out: natural gas, CO2 and H2O. The CO2 is normally vented back into the atmosphere (which is bad), and the H2O is usually pushed back down into the well or left on the surface. VIV’s tech investment can take this H2O and CO2 which would otherwise go to waste, and make more gas. This makes it substantially more profitable, and environmentally sustainable by not venting CO2 into the environment.
Is it VIV’s intention to sell their 33% ownership eventually? They will look for a home outside of Vivid at some point, and outside of Erdi Group (the other 33% owner) that gives it the best chance of success.
With the right partners and right financial backing, they would either sell it altogether; list it on the ASX; or just maintain a percentage ownership (with royalties probably). It has a leadership team of its own to take it forward.
What do they think it’s worth? Looking at the valuation and what it can do (ie. it literally makes 400 million dollar plants substantially more profitable and gives them a sustainability tick) it’s probably worth considerably more than what it’s valued at today on the balance sheet.
It’s not unrealistic to consider that the 33% holding is worth as much as VIV’s current market cap. (25 million)
Stay tuned, a new global CEO for NCF has been identified already (see recent announcements).


----------



## verce (2 May 2018)

https://www.theaustralian.com.au/bu...k=5506a3a2df35e6ef8b1a56cfc41fdc01-1525146195

*The ASX needs to focus on real tech successes rather than “cowboys” such as GetSwift and Big Un, according to Vivid Technology chairman Charles Macek, a former Telstra and Wesfarmers director.*

*The director says it is in Australia’s national interest to weed out the companies lacking fundamentals, and called on investors to take action.*

*“We have some smart technology-based businesses here and the challenge for the market is to distinguish between the cowboys and those buildings serious businesses,” Mr Macek said.*

*“Having someone like Charles on the board is unusual for a company of our size, and if you look at our executive team they’ve all been there done that’,” Mr Marks said. “We’ve gone through the hard yards now, having sold to Linfox, to Goodman Group, Coca-Cola, they’re all blue-chip names and we’re now taking this to the world. We’re starting to see some serious traction.”*


----------



## verce (24 May 2018)

VIV wins Coca Cola's Rookie Partner of the Year award and is nominated as a finalist for Sustainability (beaten by Telstra.... just!) as well as Innovation and Growth.



_"An amazing night at #AmatilPartners awards. Congratulations to the Vivid Technology team for winning Rookie of the Year! It was an extraordinary event with other winners including Telstra, KPMG, IBM, Orora. A huge thank you to Coca-Cola Amatil for the opportunity *to partner on so many great projects across your group*."_


----------



## verce (24 May 2018)




----------



## galumay (24 May 2018)

mmm...but is there an investible business in there. Time for some research & analysis.

EDIT - well that didnt take long! Not an investible business, oh well, back to turning up rocks!


----------



## verce (25 May 2018)

galumay said:


> mmm...but is there an investible business in there. Time for some research & analysis.
> 
> EDIT - well that didnt take long! Not an investible business, oh well, back to turning up rocks!




Hilarious analysis! Love it!


----------



## galumay (25 May 2018)

verce said:


> Hilarious analysis! Love it!




I guess it was light on detail! As you presumably know as someone who is gambling on this speculative business, its not an investible business yet. Of course one day it may be. 

I am always looking for small businesses that I have not heard of that might present an opportunity for investment, and at first glance all the PR stuff suggested there might have been something there with VIV, but a 2 minute glance at the financials showed it wasnt at that stage yet. 

ps I dont mind a punt either, but i only allocate a very small % of my capital to speccy bets and its fully allocated ATM.


----------



## verce (25 May 2018)

galumay said:


> I guess it was light on detail! As you presumably know as someone who is gambling on this speculative business, its not an investible business yet. Of course one day it may be.
> 
> I am always looking for small businesses that I have not heard of that might present an opportunity for investment, and at first glance all the PR stuff suggested there might have been something there with VIV, but a 2 minute glance at the financials showed it wasnt at that stage yet.
> 
> ps I dont mind a punt either, but i only allocate a very small % of my capital to speccy bets and its fully allocated ATM.




Hi galumay

Thank you for elaborating - totally respect your investment requirements and threshold. Very much a speculative play. Hopefully the June quarterly provides the financial progress you are looking for.

Cheers,
verce

*EDIT:*

Based on last quarterly, $8.6 million for FY18 so far, with June historically being the best quarter for cash receipts (accounting for about half of a year's revenue) I would not be surprised to see us get to $11 million by the end of June (conservative)*.




*


----------



## galumay (25 May 2018)

verce said:


> Hopefully the June quarterly provides the financial progress you are looking for.




Growing revenue is _usually_ a positve sign for a business, but the sort of criteria I use for investibility has a lot of other factors included. 

Hopefully it will become a multi-bagger for you, I think thats what we all hope for with our speccies!


----------



## verce (11 July 2018)

galumay said:


> Growing revenue is _usually_ a positve sign for a business, but the sort of criteria I use for investibility has a lot of other factors included.
> 
> Hopefully it will become a multi-bagger for you, I think thats what we all hope for with our speccies!




*New partnership announced today.

Origin Energy will be responsible for the management of all sales and marketing of Vivid Technology’s MATRIXX® intelligent lighting platform to Origin’s current and new customers.*

Origin Energy *Mkt cap ~$17 billion*


----------



## Cam019 (12 July 2018)

One more for the watch list. Keep an eye on future price action and see how the story unfolds. Could be something, could be nothing.


----------



## verce (15 July 2018)

Well, from a fundamental perspective, the Origin partnership seems very timely.

https://www.accc.gov.au/publication...ffordability-australias-competitive-advantage

The ACCC’s final report finds that there is a serious electricity affordability problem for consumers and businesses. The report sets out 56 recommendations to reset the National Electricity Market, boosting competition, reducing costs and improving consumer and business outcomes.

*Recommendation 21: In relation to wholesale demand response, a mechanism should be developed for third parties to offer demand response directly into the wholesale market.*


----------



## Faramir (30 November 2018)

Maybe this is a good company, maybe not??? I am going to tip VIV for December 2018 Stock Tipping competition. I am tipping just to add more discussion to a stock. Why did a choose VIV?? I do not know. I just wanted another entry. One day, I will seriously try to choose something that I believe that might have a chance. As for VIV - it burns some cash. I wish someone who knew more about VIV can add some meaningful discussion.

A six month chart:







Last few weeks? Here hoping!!! Wow, looking at Cam's chart, VIV did drop significantly since March this year.

I rather have an awful record at tipping than having an awful record of putting my real money in.


----------

